# Sleep help - crate training



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

Help!

We just brought our 9 week old home on Saturday. She slept great the first night but has had 1-3 hours of barking and or whining each night since! She is tired before bed and had a bathroom break. She did fine in her create with the breeder. How can we get her to sleep in there all night with us? We are not willing to bring her to our bedroom...


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

It will stop eventually. I didnt bring my puppy into our bedroom either. I wanted him to get used to where he was going to sleep in the long term. We have a two story house with bedrooms upstairs, while the dogs sleep downstairs. When we first brought our hav home we took turns with one of us sleeping downstairs in the living room so we could take him out of his crate for bathroom as needed. The other person slept upstairs with earplugs so no one went without sleep for too long. 

We followed our breeder's advice which was to only take him out every two hours. So we took him out before bed for bathroom. Then we waited another two hours or until he woke us up if more than two hours. At that time, we took him out crate, completely ignored him but gave him opportunity to do bathroom (make sure you give them enough time but ignore so they dont think its play time etc.). Once they are done but back in crate and ignore whining for at least another two hours. Repeat as needed.

I think it took our guy a week to start sleeping through the night. The other thing that we did was the Crate Games class. We had to wait until he finished puppy K to take him to the formal class, but there is also a DVD you can get. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Some things I tried were covering the crate with a blanket(more den like), putting a stuffed animal in there for her to snuggle up with, and a sound machine with a heartbeat sound on. I do think if a puppy that young whines during the night they may need a potty break. Then you just have to ignore it. Molly sleeps in her crate in my bedroom but with my last dog I remember sleeping downstairs on the couch until the puppy got more settled in. Good luck!


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

I should add that she has a dry crate every morning. We will try keeping her up a bit later tonight! We also have a two story house with the bedrooms upstairs. We do cover it but we will try the music tonight too.


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

Let her take a 20 minute nap last night at 9:00pm and then tired her out and pottied and she tucked herself in at 10:30pm. Covered the crate and put the radio on and didn't hear from her until 4:15am!! She whined a little and fell back asleep until 5:00! I took her out and she didn't want to play so she curled up on my lap and went back to sleep. I think tomorrow I will put her in her expen at that time and go back to bed myself 

Anyone think that would be a bad idea? I think it's better than putting her back in her crate...


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

If Molly wakes up too early I will take her out to pee and poop but back in the crate she goes until I want to get up for the day. During the night or too early in the morning it is best to keep your interaction with your pup as all business. Let her know it is potty time NOT playtime. If she will stay quiet in her expen it is probably ok but putting her back in the crate may say its still bedtime a little better.


----------



## m&m mom (Sep 27, 2014)

Omg, the past three nights have been heaven sent! We let her nap in the evening but no later than 9:00. Play/potty until 10:15ish and then she puts herself in the crate! We put music on and cover the crate and don't hear from her until 6-7am 

Small victories! Thanks all!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats. That is great progress!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Wow that's excellent news. I hope she continues with the progress.

Chloe slept all night from day 1 - which was a total blessing, I couldn't believe it.


----------

